# Water supply problems



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Trying to judge whether our current water problems are something we have to get used to in Spain. 2 weeks of incredibly low pressure, so low at times that we couldn't shower or use dishwasher or washing machine. Other times we had the choice of one of those. (actually that's been pretty much the case for much longer) Even using just one the machines took hours and showering was like washing under a tiny childs watering can. Then 2 nights (about 8pm-9.30am) with zero water. We were told at least a week ago that the council have been trying to get a part fixed or replaced. To us that is crazy, there should be spare parts, back up systems etc etc. 

So - is this typical? 

We've had enough issues with internet failures and power glitches (thank goodness for UPS units) over 6 months so this is a straw we can do without!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kikie said:


> Trying to judge whether our current water problems are something we have to get used to in Spain. 2 weeks of incredibly low pressure, so low at times that we couldn't shower or use dishwasher or washing machine. Other times we had the choice of one of those. (actually that's been pretty much the case for much longer) Even using just one the machines took hours and showering was like washing under a tiny childs watering can. Then 2 nights (about 8pm-9.30am) with zero water. We were told at least a week ago that the council have been trying to get a part fixed or replaced. To us that is crazy, there should be spare parts, back up systems etc etc.
> 
> So - is this typical?
> 
> We've had enough issues with internet failures and power glitches (thank goodness for UPS units) over 6 months so this is a straw we can do without!


Have you spoken directly to the water company? 

I know that in my town, some urbs & individual properties have low pressure because the pipes on the properties can't take higher pressure. Perhaps that's the issue? 

Whatever it is, speak directly to the water company


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

In the 8 years we lived in a sizeable rural town in Andalucia the water supply was frankly appalling. 

There were frequent unannounced outages lasting many hours and the water was the colour of tea for a day after supply resumed.

Definitely speak to the supply company and in the meantime, if you are on a meter, console yourself by the thought that it's saving you money.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Might be worth checking the meter too, it could be possible that there is a leak somewhere.
We have a leak that comes and goes, presumably because the hardness of the water has ruined the plumbing over the years.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Our mains pressure is so high that I've had to install a pressure valve to control the pressure.

Make sure that if you have one fitted, it isn't set too low.

If not, call the supplier and complain.


----------



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

*Reason and frequency!*



Kikie said:


> We were told at least a week ago that the council have been trying to get a part fixed or replaced. To us that is crazy, there should be spare parts, back up systems etc etc.
> 
> So - is this typical?
> !


We have been given a reason, it is affecting the whole area not just us. I was just wondering how typical it is.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I guess that depends on exactly what is needed. 

As we have said, low pressure can be a problem in some areas, & in some ares there's no easy solution. 

If it's affecting a large area, then it sounds like it might be a major problem, perhaps with a main pump. It's unlikely that the water company would keep stocks of those! 

As we said - was it the water company which told you directly - or a neighbour, property agent or someone else?

I've heard all sorts of things from third parties about water, gas electricity etc., but on checking directly with the supplier the truth was different.


----------

